# Ennerdale Flake



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

I just wanted to say how awesome this blend is! I told the wife, she responded like she was excited also but she really had absolutely no clue what I was saying. Had to share this with people that would understand. Ennerdale is GREAT!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Pipedreamz said:


> I told the wife, she responded like she was excited also but she really had absolutely no clue what I was saying.


Maybe she thought you'd finally learned to speak French and all that that entails.

But DAMN! Yet another flake I have to try. Rats. What am I to do with all this loose rubbish if I keep buying more flake?


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

freestoke said:


> What am I to do with all this loose rubbish if I keep buying more flake?


Put it all in a jar. When it's about half full, top it off with Latakia. Latakia make everything better.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Pipedreamz said:


> Put it all in a jar. When it's about half full, top it off with Latakia. Latakia make everything better.


Got a tortilla press for xmas. This summer, when it's hot, I can put a pile of it on the press, drive one of the wheels of my car on it, leave it for a few days and make my own flake!


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

I can't get into Ennerdale. I still really prefer Coniston and Bosun!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

It's on my list to try. Tell us about it Lee!


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I missed this in my recent GH 1oz sampler extravaganza, but I'll have to try on the next go around. Every blend I've had so far has been wonderful!


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

Dang it Dave, I wish I could. My pallet is a bit underdeveloped to really bring it into a good perspective. Soapy is not an good description what so ever. Out of the tin it gives a smell of liquorish. Honestly, I'm not even sure I'd say this is an aeromatic, there is no coverup of the virginas. If I had to tomput a word on the taste it would have to be floral but that sounds gross and this blend is anything but! Through the bowl, the flavors get stronger but don't increase in strength if that even makes since. It's rich and light at the same time. About midway through the bowl, you start to get that layer of taste from about half way through your mouth to the start your throat. That layer stays there for a good while after the bowl is done. You carry that bowl with you for the next hour of so and it's oh so grand. It leaves you pondering, just what are those flavors. And that relaxed state you are in while smoking continues as you reminisce on the blend after the smoke..... The smoke, it produces a very thick and very white smoke. You can feel it enter your mouth from the stem and swirl around your tounge. My taste buds woke up from a long slumber wondering where this flavor had been before and why it had never come to visit before now. There was a grand celebration with all things oral, I think my tounge really did slap my grandma last night. 
I don't know man, it's some good stuff. That's all I can say.
But also to put this into perspective. The only blends I have tried are to aeros from the local B&M, Frog Morton and Across the Pond, Bob Chocolate Flake (which was really good), a crappy cigarette tasting "English" from local B&M, and Black Cavendish. Also this was in a fresh, unsmoked La Rocca I just received. So take it how you will but this stuff if good.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Ennerdale, huh? Wonderful, one more on my list. I need to win the lottery just to buy one of all the stuff I want. Now another flake? Geez.

If you like the stronger tobaccos, then it sounds like you will become a member of the Irish Flake club after you get my package. IF puts the nitrous on your fall down the slippery slope.


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh that's just great, thanks Nate. My wife is going to love this. I told her pipe smoking would be cheap. "See honey, pipe tobacco is cheap" I said. Hummm looks like I am going to have to buy her something soon to distract from all the packages coming to the house. In case you guys are wondering, I'm shaking my fist at the pipe gods as we speak!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Haha. That's what I said when I started too.

Still cheaper than cigarettes, and a thousand times more satisfying. Even when I was rolling my own it was about 5 bucks an ounce, and even IF costs that much.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I still have a bunch of G&H blends to smoke from the 15 samples I bought recently but I have smoked about 9 of them. Ennerdale is, so far, the most heavily flavored one but, God help this poor purist, it's a great blend!

Give it a couple of honest bowls before you decide. I thought for sure I would hate it but I really like it.


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

Ennerdale is everthing you wish M79 was. Fragrant and slightly fruity with a nice mild to medium tobacco taste holding it together. I love it, but then again I don't mind the Mixture that must not be named. When people talk about floral or soapy "lakelands" Ennerale Flake is usually held up as the most extreme example.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

I am interested in the lakeland blends as well. Never had Ennerdale. Maybe someone in the forum can help me out with a taste. I dont know if im ready to pull the trigger on a tin just yet.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...791-lakeland-flakes-such-ennerdale-flake.html


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

See there, Lee. I knew you could do it!


----------



## yvesmary (Jan 28, 2011)

This seems to be another popular blend I haven't tried. 

How moist is it when you open the tin?


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

yvesmary said:


> How moist is it when you open the tin?


It wasn't too moist at all. I let it sit out for three to five and it was perfect.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

does Ennerdale flake come in bulk, caz I didn't see it with any of the venders. that or i wasn't looking hard enough
troy


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

laloin said:


> does Ennerdale flake come in bulk, caz I didn't see it with any of the venders. that or i wasn't looking hard enough
> troy


I've only seen it sold in bulk. P&C has it in stock right now.


----------



## 4noggins (May 9, 2009)

Ennerdale Flake comes in both 50g. tins and bulk. Many retailers might be out of the tins right now because the distributor is out. It's a great seller, and for those that enjoy the Lakeland tobaccos, it's a must try.

Rich


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

smokingpipes.com has bulk right now and pipes&cigars has tins


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Pipedreamz said:


> smokingpipes.com has bulk right now and pipes&cigars has tins


What a jerk you are. What a jerk. Here I was, ready to quieten down, ready to stop this flake spasm and just enjoy the stuff I'd ordered -- now THIS! Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. All that flake on one page. I feel like the Looney Tunes squirrel that sees the coconut.

This is horrible. I'm afraid of "Lakelands". Not that I know what everybody is complaining about with all that talk about soap and flowers. What if I don't like any of it? Guess I can always trade... Then again, I might love the stuff! Apparently a lot of people do.

Guess I'm going to have to go for it. Another $95+ out the door. sigh.

Seriously, Lee, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

freestoke said:


> What a jerk you are. What a jerk. Here I was, ready to quieten down, ready to stop this flake spasm and just enjoy the stuff I'd ordered -- now THIS! Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. All that flake on one page. I feel like the Looney Tunes squirrel that sees the coconut.


Seriously though, what is it about pipe tobacco that makes you do this? I can tell you that I'll make an order and spend nearly $100 and have 5 or 6 different new blends coming in and then someone says something about another tobacco and I'm flipping out again. I just HAVE to try it!

I have seriously had to quell that feeling. I've had three different orders on the way before and was in the process of pulling the trigger on another when it dawned on me that I've got 15 pounds sitting in my cellar, 3 orders on the way and I'm sitting there about to buy more?

What the heck is it? It's got to be some kind of tobacco addiction. (I'm not just talking about nic either.) I think we need a government study! NOT!


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

I know I just spent the better part of an hours drive puffing on a cigar. Now I'm sitting here finishing off a bowl of Ennerdale wondering why I just wasn't smoking this in the first place!!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

owaindav said:


> Seriously though, what is it about pipe tobacco that makes you do this?


Simple.

Q. Why do you keep buying more tobacco when you have so much already?

A. What good is having 15 pounds of Blend A through Q when I come home craving Blend Y?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

owaindav said:


> Seriously though, what is it about pipe tobacco that makes you do this? I can tell you that I'll make an order and spend nearly $100 and have 5 or 6 different new blends coming in and then someone says something about another tobacco and I'm flipping out again. I just HAVE to try it!


Pitiable, isn't it? Just ordered a swath of Hoggarth flakes. $98. Just enough for the free shipping. I can see it now -- I'll hate it all! (Not likely, though.)
Been really curious about The Lakelands Curse. Be finding out next week!


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

I've got a tin of Ennerdale coming from Mars Cigars, can't wait to try it.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Damnit...After making that huge order last night and I forgot to get some Ennerdale as well. Dummy. I don't think my wife can handle another "oops, forgot to tell you about this $200 order."


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

You are so right, I just tried this stuff recently and I cannot get enough. Fantastic tobacco.


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

It pisses me off that i can't decide which pipe to dedicate to EF. (which is a must) I had one that worked perfectly and decided to sell. (i sent the informed brother a baggie of EF along, so he would know what the funk happened.)

eace:


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

Just popped open my first tin of Ennerdale. Haven't got a chance to smoke any yet, but it smells really interesting and actually pretty good.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Okay, here goes. I've got the MM Patriot out, some Ennerdale slightly dried and ready to go. Fold and stuff. I'm reminded of the head shops of old and the odd smells emanating from the incense display, sandalwood or myrrh perhaps. Or maybe one of those boutiques with the little porcelain pots of potpouri steaming away over a scented candle. I am not entirely convinced that this is actually tobacco, but we're off and smoldering!

Surprisingly little of that little old lady living room aroma after the actual light. Hmmmm. Tastes a bit like one of those Whitman Sampler white chocolate candies that had little pieces of fruit citrin in it. No damage yet. My fear is abating. This isn't all bad...

Ten minutes in, burning clean and cool off the first match . Tasty stuff! A gentle twist of the big wooden tamper has restored volumes of smoke. Snorks great!

Twenty minutes in, still burning fine, no ashy taste, the Virginias really kicking in now, possibly a little vitamin N coursing through my veins. Another twist with the wooden tamper and volumes of smoke resume. Still snorkin' just dandy. Sweet, almost candy like. Very nice!

Thirty minutes and a little pushy twist with the tamper to firm up the draw a tad. Good stuff. Nothing dramatic, but there's definitely a little nicotine in it. The tobacco taste now dominates and it's delicious. Still plenty of smoke and no bite whatsoever.

Forty minutes, another tamp, and it's starting to get a bit finicky, but still a nice smoke. Coming up on the end, I think.

Fifty minutes and it's struggling a bit -- no, there it goes again! And there it goes. Great smoke!

Turned the pipe upside down and fine white ash fell into the ashtray, almost a total burn. Now that's good tobacco! I can see why it's one of their top sellers. An excellent smoke and my fears were for naught. I now feel I have the courage to tackle the Brown Flake Scented. Whew! Was afraid I had two total losers! Shows how wrong one can be.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

One of my favorites.


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

freestoke's review is spot on. This stuff burns like a dream. I don't normally have a lot of luck with the fold and stuff method for flakes but Ennerdale was no problem. Its definitely worth checking out if you're in the mood for something a little different.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, I got 2 tins of this today. Unfortunately one was open with the lid off in the box. Brian and I traded some tobacco so he's got to find out what P&C wants to do about it. I'm going to wait till we find out before I smoke any. So, knowing P&C, they'll take care of me.

First impressions since the tin was open, this stuff really DOES smell like soap! I may use some in the shower in the morning!

I'll review it shortly after we find out!


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Pipedreamz said:


> There was a grand celebration with all things oral, *I think my tounge really did slap my grandma last night.*


I can honestly say that I've never read this in a tobacco review before, and am not entirely sure it makes me want to try it! :wacko:

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

you guys have me ready to pull the trigger on some Ennerdale flake. Always wonder what that lakeland floral taste was like. guess i had better get a order in with smokingpipes or 4Noggins, but have to see if I can get some stony. Drats always something I want to buy and can't
troy


----------

